

Ask HN: Help me learn C++ in a week - skippednote

I don't want to get very deep to the major details covering the oops part too. Will appreciate all the useful resource and books.
======
jmdeldin
Why do you need to learn it in a week, especially at such a superficial level?

If you just want to learn the basics, it's pretty simple. You just need a
compiler, a text editor, and some semi-decent reference.

Compiler: If you're on Windows, you'll probably want Visual Studio Express.
Otherwise, you just need gcc.

Text editor: There are plenty of open source ones. Google for one available on
your platform.

What to study: It's a fairly easy language to read if you're familiar with
other curly languages like Java or PHP, especially if you're ignoring most of
the standard library and OOP. See if your library has C++ Primer (Lippman) or
any O'Reilly C++ books, or pick up one from this list
([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/388242/the-definitive-
c-b...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/388242/the-definitive-c-book-guide-
and-list)). Then just work through the first few chapters, solving each
question/example. Otherwise, Googling "C++ tutorial" will help, but you might
not get a complete answer.

------
srsamarthyam
Try Accelerated C++, written specifically for rapid learning

